# OT: The BBB.net awards nomination thread



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

made a BBB.net award, and were doing the nomations right now, the rule are below. If you have any questions i'll be happy to answer them for you

First i'm going to hold the nomination for the best poster in this board. Next week i'm going to make a poll for all those who got nominated, and yall will get to choose the best poster in this fourm


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Kisstherim
Yao Mania


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Dean the Master... :banana:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

MRC/Mr. Predictable
Yao Mania


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yao Mania
Dean the Master


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Yao Mania
Dean The Master


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

yao mania
dean the master
cornholio


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

yao mania
dean the master
mr predictable
ballscientist :biggrin:


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

What does the winner of this award get?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> What does the winner of this award get?


 Probably nothing. 

Add to that- Hakeem, debarge, and there's another guy, something with T-Mac, really underrated...arggh, I forgot his name.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

mr predictable


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Probably nothing.
> 
> Add to that- Hakeem, debarge, and there's another guy, something with T-Mac, really underrated...arggh, I forgot his name.


 tmaniac?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> tmaniac?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

annoucement deleted


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

TManiAC said:


>


 Right. :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania
Hakeem
DTM*dean the master)
and i just cant leave out Ballscientist...

:banana:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania
Mr Predictable
Hakeem
Kisstherim
OneBadLT123


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

polls open tomorrow


----------

